# Nicotine concentration



## yaasir (28/6/18)

I'm sure there are many techniques out there to measure your desired nicotine concentration but just one of the methods I use to get my final concentration in my e-juice:

c1v1 = c2v2 where:

c1= initial concentration (Nicotine you bought)
v1= initial volume (amount of nic you going to add, also known as your unknown)
c2= final concentration (the concentration you want your juice to be)
v2= final volume (amount of juice you preparing)

*Example: *
If i have a bottle of 36mg/ml nicotine purchased from the shop.
And i wanna make 100ml of my own e-juice.
And i want my juice to have 3mg nicotine strength.

Then:
c1v1=c2v2
36 x (unknown) = 3 x (100ml)
unknown = 3mg x 100ml / 36mg
unknown = 300 / 36
unknown = 8.33

therefore you will throw in 8.33ml of your 36mg/ml nicotine to 91.67ml to give you a final volume of 100ml juice 3mg/ml nicotine concentration.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (28/6/18)

Not to sound rude.... but why not just use a website like ELR?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (28/6/18)

It's great to have a formula on hand - thanks for that! Just in case 
But this tool: http://www.steam-engine.org/juice.html
Takes all the math out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir (28/6/18)

I know.. Its just in case you not connected online... and don't have any means to PC or phone then its a simple equation.. use it don't use it, I'm just putting it out there

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (29/6/18)

yaasir said:


> I know.. Its just in case you not connected online... and don't have any means to PC or phone then its a simple equation.. use it don't use it, I'm just putting it out there


With load-shedding back in action it can't hurt to know how to do this with no power facilities!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (29/6/18)

Stosta said:


> With load-shedding back in action it can't hurt to know how to do this with no power facilities!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (29/6/18)

Good to know for those "special times" we have!





Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/6/18)

franshorn said:


> Not to sound rude.... but why not just use a website like ELR?



Not to be rude, but why doesn't everyone just do mathematical formulas? Technology has made us really lazy.

@yaasir I used a similar formula for my aquarium tank Estimative Indexing plant food, worked very well for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/6/18)

Wow, I dint know there was a formula or there was a website for calculating this. 
I used to do calculate using simple maths, 10 ml eliquid with 18mg nic, if you want 3mg nic then the total volume is X. 
10*18=3x
Answer 60 ml, which means u need to add another 50 ml of Pg or VG to make the nic concentration 3mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/6/18)

Well I realize now it's  the same formula as @yaasir mentioned, but I never looked at it that way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## yaasir (29/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not to be rude, but why doesn't everyone just do mathematical formulas? Technology has made us really lazy.
> 
> @yaasir I used a similar formula for my aquarium tank Estimative Indexing plant food, worked very well for me.


I guess Technology is the way forward. Hence how vaping replaced cigs, (well for me anyway). But i never bothered to check online for an app to calculate it.. 
My studies included many formulas I had to know and use but now that we all working and all, we tend to forget nearly everything and only what we use on a daily basis still remains.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/18)

Thanks for sharing this tip and formula @yaasir 


Sometimes paper and pen rules

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

